# Shooting on the ligurian mountains



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi flolks, last sunday I went for a walk on the mountains of my land with a couple of slinshot.
I shooted a few nice shots.
I made a video of shooting and a long version video, for the lovers of tha nature and wood-walking, to show you some unfamous but wonderful site of my land.
Enjoy it! 
This is the only shooting version (6 min):





And this is the long version (20 min)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful country . I could shoot there .


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice video nice shots nice place!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> Beautiful country . I could shoot there .


You're welcome!!! 


grappo73 said:


> Nice video nice shots nice place!!!


You too!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Robert Miles - Children, a great song from many years ago ( when I was young and handsome :rofl: )

How warm is there ?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Love your mountains, nice video thanks for sharing!

Like the music too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Country like that affects my soul to the point of tears!! Beautiful!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice rugged terrain....and thanks for posting...great place for man and dog.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Super video!!!

Mi sembra di aver visto la fionda che ti ho mandato!! the little fella ha fatto volare la pigna come un missile! bravo! e alla fine mia moglie e' stata felice di vedere la nostra amata amica salamandra italiana! sempre pronta a venire fuori nelle giornate umide 

Grande socio

Ciao


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Robert Miles - Children, a great song from many years ago ( when I was young and handsome :rofl: )
> How warm is there ?


Glad you like video & music.
Temperature was around 13°C.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> Love your mountains, nice video thanks for sharing!
> Like the music too! :thumbsup:





Rayshot said:


> Country like that affects my soul to the point of tears!! Beautiful!





Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice rugged terrain....and thanks for posting...great place for man and dog.


Thanks a lot. Glad you like my land. If you one day come in Italy, you know there are other nice place instead of usual Rome, Venice, Florence etc...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> Super video!!!
> Mi sembra di aver visto la fionda che ti ho mandato!! the little fella ha fatto volare la pigna come un missile! bravo! e alla fine mia moglie e' stata felice di vedere la nostra amata amica salamandra italiana! sempre pronta a venire fuori nelle giornate umide
> Grande socio
> 
> Ciao


Hai visto bene socio! Grifo e Little Fella coppia di ferro!
Appena ho visto la salamandra ho subito pensato a voi ahahah


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a lovely place!!! And great shooting, too! I loved watching that older gentleman stretch to look around you while you were shooting at the pine cone in the early part of the video.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> What a lovely place!!! And great shooting, too! I loved watching that older gentleman stretch to look around you while you were shooting at the pine cone in the early part of the video.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 Thanks Charles.
Yes, my friend didn't see me shooting before, so he can't believe...


----------



## M.arco (Jan 29, 2014)

Bel video , mi hai fatto ricordare carosello !!!!!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :wave:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

M.arco said:


> Bel video , mi hai fatto ricordare carosello !!!!!!!!!!!!! :naughty: :wave:


  
Glad you like it!!! Thanks mate! 

Ahahah sono contento che ti piaccia! Grazie.
Nella versione lunga non sapevo più che musica mettere allora ho inserito il shooting time come se fosse il mitico Carosello!


----------

